# Amateur composer



## maestro267

I play the keyboard and can combine various sounds to get a decent-sounding 'orchestra' going (Strings, brass and timpani). I've had this idea for a piece of music for several years now. I'm a long way from completing it, but I have the overall structure of the piece sorted out (I think).

Symphony No. 1 in B minor

I. Slow introduction (maybe in E minor) followed by Allegro (B minor)
II. Funeral march (E minor; at the moment it's turning out like 'Bolero' ie. same tune repeated throughout, growing louder until climax before quietening (is that a word?) down)
III. Scherzo (G major) ->
IV. Timpani solo (duelling with offstage timpani) ->
V. Finale (B minor, poss. major for ending)

What do you think?


----------



## Aramis

Great! Especially at 5:43, great tune. The slow movement just moved me to tears! Althought I liked the last movement the best, it's like essention of the whole symphony. Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## maestro267

Erm...I think you got the wrong topic.


----------



## andruini

It sounds good, maestro267.. I love the sound of E minor going into B minor, so you can't go wrong with that with me.. And I like the idea of dueling timpanis.. Please let us know how this work develops, I'd be really interested in hearing it one day..


----------



## danae

Don't get me wrong maestro. It's great that you're so enthusiastic about writing your own music. However, there is no way that you can base your musical ideas on a pre-conceived rationalized scheme / outline, all the while having the expectation that it's gonna workjust because it's based on such an outline. 

A huge number of symphonies start with a slow introduction and contain a funeral march as a slow second movement, and it's basically the canon for the 3rd movement to be a scherzo. But that doesn't say anything about the music itself. 

Bottom line: a pre-conceived form is not the guarantee for succes in completing a work.

with all due respect, of course


----------

